# Расширенные обновления безопасности Windows 7 продлены до января 2023 года



## Candellmans

Расширенные обновления безопасности Windows 7 продлены до января 2023 года

02.10.2019 
Как известно, 14 января 2020 года Microsoft прекратит поддержку Windows 7, по крайней мере для персональных компьютеров частных пользователей. С другой стороны, юридические лица и компании смогут рассчитывать на платные расширенные обновления безопасности (Extended Security Updates) еще три года — до января 2023.






Ранее подобные программы распространялись лишь для корпоративных клиентов с большими объёмами заказов ОС и ПО, в изданиях не ниже Windows 7 Professional и Windows 7 Enterprise. Однако в этот раз Microsoft пошла на встречу компаниям всех размеров.

В официальном заявлении сказано, что в Microsoft видят продвижения клиентов на пути к Windows 10, но так как компании находятся на разных этапах процесса обновления, руководство софтверного гиганта принимает это во внимание.

Приобретение расширенных обновлений безопасности будет происходить через программу Cloud Solution Provider, впрочем, как и дальнейшая миграция на Windows 10. В любом случае, использование Windows 7 оправдано лишь для не самого свежего оборудования. Например, платформы AMD AM4 и Intel LGA1151 начиная с поколения Kaby Lake (обе 2017 года) уже не имеют оптимизаций для Windows 7.

По информации ресурса NetMarketShare, сейчас под управлением Windows 7 продолжают работать около 28% всех настольных компьютеров и ноутбуков. Доля Windows 10 при этом составляет 52%.

Источники:
ComputerBase
Overcklokers.ua


----------

